# A video in Spanish with a new kind of slingshot test



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys I promised a video in spanish to two friends!!

I made a new slingshot last week and I had to test it.....in a different way! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Let's you to do that on one foot 

Nice shooting as always.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

brucered said:


> Let's you to do that on one foot
> 
> Nice shooting as always.
> 
> All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


One foot.........  i don't know..........I could try :imslow:

Thanks Brucered!!

take care

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. I am ok on a balance board but I do not think I could ever shoot a slingshot while on one. Also I love the simple bucket catchbox, I need to make one.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow. I am ok on a balance board but I do not think I could ever shoot a slingshot while on one. Also I love the simple bucket catchbox, I need to make one.


The little bucket works great!!! :naughty:


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Bravo Volp!!!!!!
Again and again no matter what language you use your shooting is top notch.
Thanks for the entertainment and for making me want to try something new. 
Bravo sir Bravo.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool Video Oh yeah the new shooter passed the testing just fine my friend..Bam Bam Bam....Glad your loviing it....

Oh and the balance board..awwww I think at my age of 72 now I got enough to just walk any more....Pleasure too watch you shoot

Best too you be well Happy Shooting~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Volp you are a Creasy slingshot acrobatic thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Como siempre tu eres un maestro tirador!
Bravissimo socio!
The new slingshot looks very nice.
Is it still 75mm forks width?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are awesome!!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Love it my friend!

Volp's - Parade of Skills

:beer:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Volp, what a clever man you are! I am far too unbalanced for such a stunt ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Eres grande y sencillo, el paquete completo :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, you never fail to impress! Great job!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Barky Bow said:


> Bravo Volp!!!!!!
> Again and again no matter what language you use your shooting is top notch.
> Thanks for the entertainment and for making me want to try something new.
> Bravo sir Bravo.


I really appreciated what you wrote in your comment!! "making me want to try something new" this is one of the best compliment a person can receive.

Thanks!!

Volp



oldmiser said:


> Cool Video Oh yeah the new shooter passed the testing just fine my friend..Bam Bam Bam....Glad your loviing it....
> 
> Oh and the balance board..awwww I think at my age of 72 now I got enough to just walk any more....Pleasure too watch you shoot
> 
> Best too you be well Happy Shooting~AKAOldmiser


Thanks a lot my friend!!! This slingsgot is the brother of your slingshot, I made it the same day with the same plastic 



leon13 said:


> Volp you are a Creasy slingshot acrobatic thanks for showing
> Cheers


 anic:  Thanks my Friend!!



noemarc said:


> Como siempre tu eres un maestro tirador!
> Bravissimo socio!
> The new slingshot looks very nice.
> Is it still 75mm forks width?


Grazie grande socio, questa e' 80mm larga.



Tag said:


> Your videos are awesome!!!!! Thanks for sharing


I very happy that you enjoyed Tag!!

Take care

Volp



Tremoside said:


> Love it my friend!
> 
> Volp's - Parade of Skills
> 
> :beer:


 :thumbsup: Ready for the carnival!

Thanks my friend


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Volp, what a clever man you are! I am far too unbalanced for such a stunt ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks a lot Charles!! It is a very nice tool the balance board!

Take care!!



Peter Recuas said:


> Eres grande y sencillo, el paquete completo :wave: :wave: :wave:


Y esta vez en español!!

Gracias hermano



Ifab25 said:


> Man, you never fail to impress! Great job!!


I do my best my friend. I am Always very happy to read your comments!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Volp


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Who's the man????


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Volp


Thanks Can-Opener!!! :bowdown:



devils son in law said:


> Who's the man????


Who??


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

A few minutes ago i viewed an actioner from hongkong.

These guys love to shoot while they are flying through the air.

What do You think...?!

Could that be a good idea for another new vid?!

BTW: A trick-shot artist can never be jobless! 

Thanks Volp, nice to have a creative and inspiring example in shooting! :king:



Rip


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> A few minutes ago i viewed an actioner from hongkong.
> 
> These guys love to shoot while they are flying through the air.
> 
> ...


"......through the air..." :rofl: we could try.....to try does not cost anything 

Thanks a lot my friend to take the time to leave a comment!

Take care Rip!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Eres loco! Por esto me gusta ud y sus videos. Si, funciona, Volpo loco! jiji

Ven aka al Ecuador. Linda catapulta tambien...que regalo por su amigo.

Pobre latita de cola...muerto... discanza en paz. :violin:

Entonces, un competencia nueva?

I would kill myself if I tried that and take out everything but the target.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Eres loco! Por esto me gusta ud y sus videos. Si, funciona, Volpo loco! jiji
> 
> Ven aka al Ecuador. Linda catapulta tambien...que regalo por su amigo.
> 
> ...


El mundo esta' en las manos de los locos!! :rofl:

Me haces reir Chuck!!

Partiria ahora para ecuador!!

Thanks a lot my Friend!

Take care

Volp


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Gran !!! :battle: vos sos Tremendo !!! , mis respetos y admiración perpetua mi hermano , me obligas a crecer !!!

Gracias :banana: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> Gran !!! :battle: vos sos Tremendo !!! , mis respetos y admiración perpetua mi hermano , me obligas a crecer !!!
> 
> Gracias :banana: :thumbsup:


Crecemos Juntos!! :thumbsup:

Ciao


----------

